#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: شبکه به زبان ساده

## mj_blue

اول سپاس خداوند
با اجازه اساتید و دوستان میخواهم در یک تاپیک به زبان ساده شبکه کردن را یاد بدم
من خیلی سایت ها را مشاهده کردم با خیلی ریز شدن روی موضوع آدم گیج میشه
فکر میکنه شبکه سخته
اگه دوستان اجازه بدن روزی یک صفحه نکات شبکه به زبان بسیار ساده و قابل درک بنویسم
از فردا هم درس ها شروع میشه
امروز چیزی نمینویسم چون ببینم مدیران مخالفت نکنن (  اولین آموزش توی سایت مینویسم ) شاید اجازه نداشته باشم یا موضوع مشابه باشه نمیدونم :شبکه به زبان ساده:

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahmad10100*,*ar58*,*aramis*,*BAGHERI*43*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*golelaleh*,*ho3in(^_^)*,*hosseintafaz*,*mavaramat*,*mehrdada*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*Nik andish*,*nima52*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*,*بکتر*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*علی پاشایی*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

درس 1
شبکه کردن دو سیستم (فقط اتصال شبکه)
منبع این آموزش (NetworkLand ) بوده البته خیلی ادیت کردم
---------------------------------------------
* اتصال دو کامپیوتر به یکدیگر
*برای این کار به ۲ کامپیوتر روشن احتیاج دارید که مجهز به کارت شبکه باشند و یک کابل شبکه معمولی
تنظیمات اولیه برای هر کدام از سیستم ها :سیستم شماره ۱ - سیستم شماره ۲ برای آموزش بهتر نامگذاری میکنم.
-------------------------------------------
در هر ۲ سیستم از My Computer / Propertise تب Computer Name را انتخاب کنید.
حال اسم سیستم شماره ۱ و ۲ را به طوری انتخاب کنید که با هم فرق داشته باشد.
برای مثال : Reza1 و Reza2
حالا در همین قسمت کلید Change را بزنید تا بتوانید اسم Workgroup هر سیستم را هم تغییر دهید.
این بار اسم workgroup ها را مثل هم قرار دهید.
مثلا : mshome
حتما باید اسم workgroup ها مثل هم باشند.
خوب حالا Ok کنید و از این قسمت خارج شوید.
هر ۲ سیستم درخواست Restart می کنند پس اجازه دهید سیستم ها ریست شود و مجددا راه اندازی شود. *حال سراغ شناسایی و IP دستگاه ها می رویم برای این کار آدرس زیر را دنبال کنید :*
Control Panel / Networks Conections
حال بر روی آیکون Network Conection خود راست کلیک کنید و Propertise را انتخاب کنید.
توجه کنید که اگر کانکشن نتورک ندارید از طریق Add New Conection اقدام به ساخت کنید.
حال در پنجره باز شده Internet Protocol TCP/IP را انتخاب کنید و گزینه Propertise را بزنید. 

* Local Area Conecction Properties*
 این کار را در هر ۲ کامپیوتر انجام دهید. در پنجره باز شده شما باید آی  پی های مشخص شده را برای هر سیستم وارد کنید پس قسمت Use The Following Ip  Adress را فعال کنید :
*سیستم شماره ۱ :*
Ip Adress : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0

*سیستم شماره ۲ :*
Ip Adress : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
---------------------------------------------------------------
و اما نکته ها و نتیجه گیری ها
ما هر چند تا سیستم که بخواهیم با این روش میتونیم شبکه کنیم
فق کافیه که
1-Copmuter Name ها با هم فرق داشته باشه
2-همشون Workgroup هاشون یک اسم باشه ( با هم فرق نداشته باشه )
3-IP هاشون توی یک رنج باشه
--------------------------------------------------------------
3-IP هاشون توی یک رنج باشه ( این را در درس بعد + به اشتراک گذاری فایل توضیح خواهم داد + یک سری نکته جدید و تجربی

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahmad10100*,*ali_chini*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*golelaleh*,*hosseintafaz*,*imen_g_sh*,*kaveh.21*,*Majid_ME*,*manhant*,*mehrdada*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*naser1111*,*ojo*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*Yek.Doost*,*بکتر*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

درود بر شما عالی بود
منتظر ادامه درسها هستیم
مطمئنم مدیران عالی انجمن بخصوص آقای مهندس نکوئی که در زمینه شبکه و نت استاد هستند، از کار شما استقبال خواهند نمود

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_chini*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*hosseintafaz*,*mehrdada*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*setam*,*yass*,*Yek.Doost*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

بنده تازه وارد انجمن شدم و امیدوارم ایشون کمک کنن
درس 2
قرار بود اینها را توضیح بدیم
--------------------------------
IP هاشون توی یک رنج باشه یعنی چی؟؟؟؟
خوب دوستان همیشه هرجا را دیدیم نوشه سیستم اول IP 192.168.0.1 و دمین سیستم 192.168.0.2
یه سوال دارم
یعنی میشه IP 10.20.30.40 بدیم؟؟؟!!!!
جواب سادست بلههههههههه میشه
وقتی میگیم IP توی یک رنج باشه یعنی 
ما آیپی ها را با یک نقطه از هم جدا میکنیم
کلا 4 قسمت عدد داری
AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD
سه قسمت اول توی سیستم ها باید یکی باشه ( ولی قسمت آخر میتونه هر عدید بین 1 تا 255 باشه)
---------------------------------------------------
یک مثال میزنیم (درس قبل هم توش باشه)
ما میخواهیم 5 تا سیستم را شبکه کنیم
اول Computer Name ها متفاوت باشه و همشون توی یک Workgroup باشن
IP هاشون را دوست دارم بدین گونه بدم
سیستم 1 = 100.20.45.9
سیستم 2 = 100.20.45.27
سیستم 3 = 100.20.45.99
سیستم 4 = 100.20.45.3
سیستم 5 = 100.20.45.211
-------------------------------------------------
چون این مطلب طولانی شد تا همینجا کافیه
درس بعدی فقط به اشتراک گذاری فایل در ویندوز XP-7-8 را آموزش میدیم و ساختن Network Drive که در همه کافی نت ها واقعا نیازه

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahmad10100*,*ali_chini*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*kaveh.21*,*manhant*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*Yek.Doost*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## ساخر

> سیستم شماره ۱ :
> Ip Adress : 192.168.0.1
> Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0


با سلام 
 ضمن تشکر از آموزش بسیار عالی جنابعالی 
با  توجه به اینکه نرم افزارهای آموزشی در این راستا فراوان وجود دارد ولی  همه  اون زحمات بدلایل مختلف و گاهی بدلیل جا انداختن یک نکته کوچک شاید  ساعتها  متربی را گمراه کند از جنابعالی خواهشمندم آموزش را به زبان هر چه  ساده تر  بیان کنید و تمام نکات و پله ها را مرور نماید تا حتی الامکان جای  سوال  باقی نماند  مثلا در درس1 من   Subnet Mask را نیافتم ویندوز مورد  استفاده  من xp است
با تشکر
Untitled-1.jpg

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*hosseintafaz*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*sardarshams*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*Yek.Doost*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

دوست من تصویری که شما برای دوستان گذاشتید مال کانکشن هست
هنوز به این مرحله از شبکه نرسیدیم این را قسمت IP PubliC ها درس خواهم داد و Routing
در تصویری که برای شما گذاشتم پنجره سبز رنگ ( شما IP این این کانکشن رفتید)
LAN.jpg
ببینید دوست یک سری کانکشن اینجا هست به اسم Local Area Connection و اگر به صورت بیسیم بود Wireless Network Connection 
اینها هستند که که مربوط به شبکه میشن
اگر اینها درون Network شما نبود یعنی که درایور کارت شبکه را نصب نکردید

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*hosseintafaz*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

درس 3
به اشتراک گذاری فایل درون شبکه
--------------------------------------------------
*به اشتراك گذاشتن   							فايل‌ها (   							Sharing  							)*  
  							يكي از كاربردهاي اصلي شبكه، به اشتراك گذاشتن فايل‌ها  							ميان كامپيوترها   							است. اين كار در ويندوز، به ويژه ويندوز اكس‌پي، بسيار  							آسان است. *  ويندوز ايكس پي*   پنجره[SIZE=2]  							My Computer   							يا  							Windows Explorer   							را باز و فولدري را پيدا كنيد كه مي‌خواهيد  							[COLOR=black] 							فايل‌هاي آن را با ديگران به اشتراك بگذاريد. سپس با  							كليك

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahmad10100*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*fkh52000*,*hosseintafaz*,*manhant*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## sardarshams

سلام
دو تا کامپیوتر را از طریق کابل شبکه به ترتیب کراس بهم وصل کردم به یکی از کامپیوترها مودم ای دی اس ال از طریق پورت یو اس بی وصل شده و اینترنت دایر است هم می خوام فایل ها را بین دو کامپیوتر شیر کنم و هم در سیستم دوم اینترنت هم برقرا باشه در پشت مودم ADSl  دو تا پورت است یک پورت USB و یک پورت شبکه تنظیمات پست اول این تایپیک را درست اجرا کردم ولی در آخر کار که می خوام یک پوشه را شیر کنم اون گزینه share this folder نمی آد و در ظمن هم در سیستم دوم هم اینترنت ندارم با تشکر
sharing.JPG

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*takolduz_f*,*yass*

----------


## nekooee

اون سیستم که اینترنت داره رو سرور انتخاب کنید و سیستم دیگر رو کلاینت. در سیستم کلاینت default gate way رو باید IP سیستم سرور بدهید اما در سیستم سرور نیاز نیست default gateway رو پر کنید و خالی باشه. در هر دو dns ها رو پر کنید. سپس در هر دو سیستم فایروال را خاموش کنید.
حالا تست کنید باید با یکدیگر شبکه باشند. 
اینتنرت سیستم اول اگر با کانکشن ساخته شده روی کانکشن راست کلیک کنید و از تب sharing تیک share را زده و کارت شبکه ای که با آن به سیستم دوم وصل هست را انتخاب کنید. اگر با usb هم وصل باشید یک کارت شبکه مجازی برایش ساخته شده همینکار را برای آن انجام دهید. باید اینترنت به سیستم دوم داده بشه

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*mj_blue*,*sardarshams*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------


## mj_blue

> اون گزینه share this folder نمی آد و در ظمن هم در سیستم دوم هم اینترنت ندارم با تشکر


دوست من این راه را ادامه بده
sharing.JPG



گفته استاد گرامی جناب نکویی درست هست
مطالب به پست دیگه انتقال پیدا کرده این مطالب را بخونید ( این پست را هم بعدا انتقال میدم)
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=49918
--------------------------------------------------------------




> در سیستم کلاینت default gate way رو باید IP سیستم سرور بدهید اما در سیستم سرور نیاز نیست default gateway رو پر کنید و خالی باشه. در هر دو dns ها رو پر کنید. سپس در هر دو سیستم فایروال را خاموش کنید.
> حالا تست کنید باید با یکدیگر شبکه باشند.


استاد گرامی آقای نکویی درست میگن فقط من برای اون سوال اینجور گفتم که کسی گیج نشه
و نکته بعد اینه که وقتی   IP و Getway یکی باشه خود سیستم Getway را حذف میکنه
---------------------------------------------------------------
برای اتصال اینترنت به سیستم دوم هم آقای نکویی درست میگن
ولی اگه سخت جواب دادن بگید بنده توضیح ساده بدم
-------------------------------------------------------------
بازم ممنون میشم اگه سوالاتون را در تاپیک جدا بنویسید که بنده بتونم ادامه آموزش را بنویسم

----------

*1212ali*,*ar58*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*fkh52000*,*sardarshams*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*

----------


## mj_blue

با سلام و احترام خدمت دوستان و اساتید عزیز
چند روزی به دلیل اینکه شارژر لپتابم خراب شده بود نبودم ( بنده هم تازه کار ، کلی طول کشید ..) امیدوارم به یاری دوستان بتونم سرعت و قدرت خودم را در امور الکترونیکی افزایش بدم
و اما ادامه آموزش
یک نگاه کلی به این قسمت بندازیم و بحث را از IP دادن به سیستم تمام کنیم
mj.jpg
با عدد مشخص کردم
1- IP خود سیستم هست و توی یک شبکه باید در یک رنج به سیستم ها IP داد
2-SUBNET Mask فقط بدونید برای شبکه کردن باید سابنت ماسک ها هم یکی باشند (بهش فکر هم نکنید کلیک کنید روش خود سیستم واستون مینویستش )
تا اینجا تکراری بود و یاد آوری 
------------------------------------------
3-Default Getway این یکم مهمه
ببینید اگر در شبکه ای سیستمی به اینترنت متصل است و اینترنت را به اشتراک گذاشته  کاربرانی که میخواهند از اینترنت استفاده کننید بایستی Default Gateway  خود را IP آن سیستمی قرار دهند که به اینترنت متصل است تا بتوانند از  اینترنت استفاده کنند.
بعدا در توضیح انواع اتصال شبکه به اینترنت با مثال بهتر قابل فهم میشه
فقط بدونید این IP همان IP روتر یا مودم ADSL یا هر چیزی که ازش اینترنت دریافت میکنید هستش
-------------------------------------------
4 و 5 هر دو اینها DNS هستند
DNS مقوله بسیار پیچیده ای هست ولی در این آموزش قصد داریم ساده نگاه کنیم
شما در این دو قسمت به دلخواه یکی از این اعداد را بگذارید
8.8.8.8
217.218.127.127
4.2.2.4
4.2.2.2
8.8.4.4
و ...........
-----------------
و خیلی DNS های دیگه هم واستون آپلود کردم
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81155155..._Free.rtf.html
-------------------------
و اما درس بعدی ( دقت کردین وقتی زنگ میزنید پشتیبانی میگید اینترنتم قطع شده اولین حرفشون اینه میگن PING بگیر از IP 4.2.2.4 ) ؟؟؟ میخوام دقیقا بگم کار PING چیه و اگه شد یه توضیح هم راجع به DHCP خواهم داد
-------------------

----------

*1212ali*,*ahmad10100*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*ho3in(^_^)*,*nekooee*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*yass*,*ساخر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mj_blue

فیلم آموزش سوکت زدن کارت شبکه
توسط مهندس رشوند
avc_cable-1
توضیح ساده میدم فقط همین را حفظ کنید
------------------
*سفید نارنجی*
*نارنجی*
*سفید سبز*
آبی
سفید آبی
*سبز*
سفید قهوه ای
قهوه ای
-------------------
نیاز نیست کراس را حفظ کنید
اصول و نکته هم خیلی توی این مبحث هست که توضیح خوهم داد
زدن سوکت فقط نیاز به تجربه داره و دلیل اینکه چهار تا سیم را هم بولد کردم توضیح میدم
دوباره میگم فقط همون رنگ ها را حفظ کنید ( یک قرارداده که اینجوری رنگ بندی بشه وگرنه مهم اینه که هر دو سمت با هم اتصال داشته باشند)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------
این هم سوکت زدن نوع دیگری از کابل شبکه به اسم فیبر نوری(استفادش کمه به دلیل گرانی من فقط توی 2 شرکت استفاده کرده و نحوه سوکت زدنشو یاد گرفتم)
8c5dd72df562c44cfc68830fdfab6c10766207

----------

*1212ali*,*ahmad10100*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*DPS12*,*hosseintafaz*,*setam*,*yass*,*ساخر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## احمد رستمی

سلام مهندس 
چند تا سوال در مورد شبکه دارم 
1- اگه در شبکه سویچ قرار بدیم ایا سویچ نیاز به نصب داره یا نه ؟ 
2- ایا میشه برا سویچ پسورد قرار داد یا نه ؟
3- برای این که سویچ با سویچ ارتباط بر قرار کنه چه نوع کابلی بزنیم؟

----------

*1212ali*,*blacknaki*,*sam21*,*ساخر*

----------


## cybernova

استاد عزیز
ممنون از زحمتی که می کشید ،همه ما به وجود اساتیدی مثل شما افتخار می کنیم و براتون آرزوی موفقیت داریم .

----------

*1212ali*,*blacknaki*,*hosseintafaz*,*mj_blue*,*sam21*,*ساخر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

> سلام مهندس
> چند تا سوال در مورد شبکه دارم
> 1- اگه در شبکه سویچ قرار بدیم ایا سویچ نیاز به نصب داره یا نه ؟
> 2- ایا میشه برا سویچ پسورد قرار داد یا نه ؟
> 3- برای این که سویچ با سویچ ارتباط بر قرار کنه چه نوع کابلی بزنیم؟


-------------------------------------------
و اما جواب شما دوست عزیز
1-بستگی داره چه سویچی استفاده میکنی
سویچ های معمولی یا همون هاب سویچ
large_1016d1.jpgimages.jpg
اینها معمول هستند
لازمه بگم که سویچ های فوق از کابل RJ45 
Ethernet_RJ45_connector_p1160054.jpg
ولی لازم به ذکر هست که سویچ های دیگری هم وجود دارای که USB-و پورت پارالل و فیبر نوری و ... هم میخورند.
--------------------------------------------------------------
جواب 2 )
برای سویچ پسورد نمیشه گذاشت
به زبون ساده سویچ قراره برای ما نقش یک چند راهی را ایفا کنه
مثلا شما یک پریز برق داری و میخوای باهاش چند وسیله الکتریکی را روشن کنی ( خوب یک سیم سیار استفاده میکنی )
حالا فرض کن برق ما یک دیتا به اسم اینترنته ( یک سویچ میگذاریم و چند سیستم را به اینترنت متصل میکنیم )
////نکته//// رمز گذاری وقتی انجام میشه که سویچ قراره کار خاصی انجام بده مثل روتر برد ها
چند عکس از روتر برد==>
dlink_wireless_n_gigabit_router.jpgH5004N-3w.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------------
جواب 3)
آموزش سوکت زدن را توضیح کامل خواهم داد
( به پست شماره 12 دقت کن) رنگ بندی سیم ها کابل RJ45 را توضیح داده
مختصر میگم اگر دلیل نیاز دارید بگید که توضیح بدم
فقط هر دو سمت سوکت را بدینگونه سوکت بزنید
4.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------
در آخر اگر اشتباهی در جواب های اینجانب بود ، خوشحال میشم کسی بگه که به معلوماتم اضافه بشه

----------

*1212ali*,*ahmad10100*,*blacknaki*,*cybernova*,*hosseintafaz*,*nekooee*,*sam21*,*yass*,*احمد رستمی*

----------

